# المواد الحافظة... إيجابيات و سلبيات



## العبقرينو (13 أكتوبر 2007)

المواد الحافظة... إيجابيات و سلبيات 
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------
المواد الحافظة لها ايجابيات وسلبيات فليتم الحذر منها؟! 
يتناول معظم الناس في وقتنا الحاضر مواد غذائية محلية بشكل ملفت للنظر حيث أن هذه المواد الغذائية وعند تعبئتها يضاف إليها العديد من المواد الحافظة كي تحافظ على المواد الغذائية إلى اكبر وقت ممكن والتي تكون في هذه الحالة صالحة للاستهلاك الآدمي أو البشري حيث يتم إضافة هذه المواد الحافظة وفق معايير ومقاييس عالمية محددة دون نقصان أو زيادة كون إن عملية نقصان هذه المواد يؤدي إلى إتلاف المواد الغذائية المعلبة وفي حال الزيادة بالمواد الحافظة فإنها تؤدي إلى الإصابة بأمراض لا حصر لها خاصة التسمم وغيرها من الأمراض والإصابات.
وللمضافات كغيرها من المواد الغذائية سلبيات وايجابيات ويلاحظ أن كلمة مواد مضافة أو كيميائية قد تخيف بعض المستهلكين في حين أن جميع المواد الغذائية من ماء وبروتينات ودهون و كربوهيدرات ومعادن وفيتامينات ما هي إلا مجموعة من المواد الكيميائية وبالتالي فانه يجب الحرص على استخدام هذه المضافات ضمن حدود معينة لان الإفراط في ذلك قد يؤدي إلى أضرار صحية مختلفة.
أقسام المضافات الغذائية
وتقسم المضافات الغذائية إلى عدة أقسام منها:
المواد الحافظة 
تعمل هذه المواد على حفظ الطعام لفترات أطول دون تلف ومن الأمثلة التقليدية لهذه المواد: السكر والملح (ملح الطعام) والخل كما أن لبعض المواد القدرة على منع او تثبيط نشاط ونمو البكتريا وتضاف هذه المواد بكميات قليلة للغذاء وتعتمد في اضافتها الى نوعية الطعام وطريقة صنعه كذلك على الميكروب الذي يحدث التلف.
مضادات الاكسدة 
تعمل هذه المواد على منع أو تأخير فترة التغيرات الكيميائية التي تحدث نتيجة تفاعل الاكسجين مع الزيوت او الدهون وكذلك الفيتامينات الذائبة في الدهون والتي تؤدي الى التزنخ والتزنخ يفسد الغذاء ويجعله مضرا بصحة الانسان كما ان مضادات الاكسدة تمنع اكسدة الفاكهة المجمدة.
عوامل الاستحلاب والرغوة والمواد المثبتة والمغلظة للقوام: ان عوامل الاستحلاب تعمل على مزج مواد لا يمكن مزجها معا مثل الزيت والماء وتمنع المواد المثبتة فصل احدهما عن الاخر مرة اخرى اما المواد التي تساعد على الرغوة فتعمل على مزج الغازات مع السوائل كما في المشروبات الغازية كذلك فان المواد المغلظة للقوام التي تستعمل في صنع الكيك والحلويات والايس كريم تزيد من الحجم وتحسن القوام والمظهر.
المواد المبيضة والمساعدة على النضج 
فالدقيق (الطحين) حديث الطحن ـ مثلا ـ يميل لونه الى الصفرة ومع طول مدة التخزين ينضج الطحين ويتحول ببطء الى اللون الابيض. ولبعض المواد الكيميائية خاصية زيادة سرعة التبييض والمساعدة على النضج في وقت اقل مما يوفر نفقات التخزين ويجنب كذلك المخزون من خطورة الاصابة بالحشرات الضارة والقوارض كما تضاف هذه المواد الى العجائن للغرض نفسه.
المواد الحمضية والقلويات والمحاليل المنظمة 
تعتبر درجة الحموضة على قدر من الاهمية في صناعة واعداد الكثير من الاطعمة فالاس الهيدروجيني قد يؤثر على لون الغذاء او قوامه او رائحته ولذلك فان المحافظة على درجة الحموضة ضرورية في انتاج بعض هذه الاغذية.
المواد المعطرة 
توجد الكثير من المواد سواء أكانت طبيعية ام مصنعة تستعمل كمواد معطرة في صناعة الغذاء وتضاف هذهالمواد ـ عادة بتركيز منخفض قد يصل الى اجزاء من المليون.
المواد الملونة 
تستعمل هذه المواد الملونة الطبيعية منها او المصنعة بكثرة في صناعة الغذاء فعندما يختفي اللون الطبيعي للمنتج الغذائي اثناء التحضير فان مصانع الاغذية تضيف مادة ملونة وغالبا ما تكون هذه المادة طبيعية والمواد الملونة تجعل الطعام اكثر جاذبية وتزيد من اقبال المستهلك عليه اما بالنسبة لاغذية الاطفال فالمجاز استخدامه من هذه المواد الملونة ثلاثة انواع مصادرها جميعا من الفيتامينات.
المواد المحلية: تضاف مواد التحلية الاصطناعية كالسكارين والاسبرتيم بكثرة كبدائل للسكر العادي لامتيازها بانخفاض السعرات الحرارية وعم تأثيرها على تسوس الاسنان.
الغرض من استعمال مضافات الاغذية:
قد تستعمل مضافات الاغذية في احدى مراحل نمو النبات بحيث يتم امتصاصها عن طريق الجذور او قد تضاف اثناء الحصاد او التعليب او التصنيع او التخزين او اثناء التسويق لغرض تحسين نوعية الغذاء او زيادة قبول استهلاكه ويشمل الغرض من اضافة المواد المضافة للاغذية الاتي:
التحسين او المحافظة على القيمة الغذائية: تضاف بعض الفيتامينات او الاملاح المعدنية وذلك لزيادة القيمة الغذائية كاضافة بعض مركبات فيتامين (ب) المركب الى الخبز والدقيق (الطحين) وفيتامين (د) الى الحليب وفيتامين (أ) الى بعض انواع الزبد واليود الى ملح الطعام.
تحسين النوعية وزيادة اقبال المستهلك عليها : المواد الملونة والمثبتة وعوامل الاستحلاب والمواد المبيضة والمعطرة تمنح العطام مظهرا جذابا وقواما مناسبا ورائحة مقبولة وكل هذا يساعد على زيادة الاقبال على الاطعمة.
تقليل التلف وتحسين نوعية الحفظ: قد ينتج التلف من تلوث ميكروبي او تفاعل كيميائي لذا فان اضافة مواد مضادة للتعفن كبروبينات الصوديوم للخبز او اضافة حمض السوربيك الى الجبن يمنع نمو الفطريات عليها وكذلك الحال بالنسبة لاضافة المواد المضادة للتأكسد اذ تمنع تأكسد وتزنخ الزيوت والدهون كما تمنع تأكسد بعض الفيتامينات الذائبة في الدهون وكذلك الاحماض الدهنية الاساسية.
تسهيل تحضير الغذاء:
قد تضاف مواد مثل بعض الاحماض او القلويات او المحاليل المنظمة بهدف المحافظة على وسط حمضي او قلوي مناسب وكذلك عوامل الاستحلاب التي تعمل على مزج الدهون مع الماء كما في المستحلبات مثل المايونيز والمواد التي تساعد على تكوين الرغوة مثل الكريمات التي توضع على الكيك والمواد المثبتة والمغلطة للقوام التي تساعد في صناعة الايس كريم.
خفض سعر الاطعمة:
حيث ان حفظ المواد الغذائية بكميات كبيرة لفترة طولة دون تلف يؤدي الى انخفاض سعرها.
تنوع الاطعمة:
حيث ان حفظ الاغذية مدة اطول يؤدي الى ظهورها حتى في غير موسمها كالخضراوات والفواكه.
سلامة وامان مضافات الاغذية:
ان معظم الدول الصناعية لديها مواصفات وقوائم بالمواد المضافة للمنتجات الغذائية وهذا المواصفات تراجع وتقيم دوريا من خلال التجارب المعملية لمعرفة التأثير الفسيولوجي والدوائي لهذه المواد على حيوانات التجارب. حيث تم ذلك بتغذية هذه الحيوانات بجرعات متباينة ثم ملاحظة ظهور اي اعراض مرضية عليها مع مرور الوقت وكذلك ملاحظة تأثيرها على النمو والشهيه والاعراض الاكلينيكية وتأثيرها على الدم ونتائج البول وتأثيرها كذلك على الخلايا والانسجة.
ومع ان الاختبارات التي تجرى على حيوانات التجارب لا تعني سلامة تلك المواد تماما بالنسبة للانسان ولكنها تعتبر خطوة اساسية ومهمة في تقييم سلامة المادة المضافة على المستهلك حيث تجرى الاختبارات النهائية على المتطوعين قبل التداول للتأكد من سلامتها.
وتعد المادة المضافة سالمة او آمنة في تركيزها المضاف بناء على المعلومات العلمية المتوفرة والمتاحة في حينه وذلك بالنسبة لكل افراد المجتمع باستثناء بعض الحالات النادرة والتي تعاني من حساسية لهذه المواد المضافة. وقد حدد المختصون في مجال صحة الانسان بدول الاتحاد الاوروبي درجة التركيز المضاف والتي لا تظهر له اي اثار سلبية على حيوانات التجارب ثم زيادة في الأمان سمح باستخدام ما هو 1 الى 100 من هذا التركيز وبمعنى اخر ان لم يظهر لمادة مضافة اي اثار سلبية عند تركيز 100 ميليغرام لكل كيلوغرام من وزن الجسم فان التركيز المسموح به كمادة مضافة يكون 1 ميليغرام لكل كيلوغرام من وزن الجسم وهذا المستوى او التركيز المنخفض يطلق عليه اسم المتناول اليومي المقبول وهو يمثل التركيز الذي يتناوله الفرد يوميا طول حياته دون اضرار بصحته.
تسمية المضافات الغذائية:
نظرا لكون بعض المواد التي تضاف الى المنتجات الغذائية قد تحمل اسماء علمية طويلة ومعقدة او قد تختلف مسمياتها من بلد الى اخر وبالتالي يصعب التعرف عليها اصبح بالامكان استخدام رموز معينة للدلالة على هذه المواد. فقد اتفق المختصون في دول الاتحاد الاوروبي على توحيد اسماء هذه المواد المسموح باضافتها سواء أكانت مواد طبيعية (من حيوان أو نبات) او مواد صناعية وذلك بوضع حرف (E) تتبعه أرقام معينة تدل على تلك المواد.
ولقد تم تقسيم مضافات الاغذية ـ حتى الان ـ الى اربعة اقسام رئيسية هي:
1ـ المواد الملونة : وقد رمز لها بالرمز (E) تتبعه الارقام من 100 الى 199.
2ـ المواد الحافظة : وقد رمز لها بالرمز (E) تتبعه الارقام من 200 الى 299.
3ـ مضادات الاكسدة : وقد رمز لها بالرمز (E) تتبعه الارقام من 300 الى 399.
4ـ المواد المستحلبة والمثبتة : وقد رمز لها بالرمز (E) تتبعه الارقام من 400 الى 499.
اما باقي المواد المضافة مثل المواد المحلية والمواد المعطرة والمواد المحدثة للرغوة وغيرها فيعمل المجتمع العلمي في دول الاتحاد الاوروبي في الاعداد لتوحيدها. وبالنسبة للمواد التي لم يرمز لها بالحرف (E) تنظم في اجازتها حسب نظام كل دولة من دول الاتحاد الاوروبي.


----------



## محمد العدوى (9 نوفمبر 2009)

*مصانع الفورمالين فى مصر*

ما هى المصانع او الشركات التى تنتج الفورمالين


----------



## محمدجاسم العامري (9 نوفمبر 2009)

مشكور جدا المواد الحافظه
إنها عبارة عن مواد كيميائية تضاف إلى الأطعمة بهدف المحافظة على سلامتها أو لتحسين لونها أو بنيتها أو مذاقها ، يتكون العديد من هذه المضافات بصورة طبيعية ، ومن ذلك نترات الصوديوم ( وهي مادة تحفظ الأطعمة من الفساد ) ، والزعفران والكركم (مادتان ملونتان) ، والفيتامينات (ج) و(هـ) (مادتان مانعتان للتأكسد) ، ومادة الليسيتين lecithin وهي عامل مستحلب وموازن ، وتتكون مضافات أخرى بصورة طبيعية ، ولكن توجد مواد مصنعة مماثلة لها يمكن استعمالها تجاريا ، نذكر من بينها مادة ريبوفلافين riboflavin ( مادة ملونة ) ، وحمض السوربيك ( مادة تحفظ الأطعمة من الفساد ) ، ومالتول maltol ( مادة لتطييب المذاق ) ، أما سائر المضافات فلا تتكون طبيعيا ، بل تصنع ومنها مادة الطرطرازين tartrazine ( مادة ملونة ) ، وسوربات الكالسيوم ( مادة تحفظ الأطعمة من الفساد ) تضاف كميات قليلة جدا من هذه المواد الكيميائية إلى أطعمة متنوعة ، ويتم فحصها معمليا قبل إضافتها إلى الأطعمة ، ويتقيد منتجو الأطعمة بمستوى سلامة محدد لا يجوز تخطيه


----------



## sniper1975 (11 نوفمبر 2009)

بارك الله فيك وبالمهندس محمد على الشرح الوافي ......جزاكم الله خيرا


----------

